# Making modern weapons to be legal everywhere



## Luke94 (Nov 21, 2022)

Should modern arsenal weaponry be legal everywhere?
Does it require special license/permission?
The transfer of weapons from countries which are not Member States of the European Union does not require the prior issuance of a certificate by the competent consul of the Republic of Poland. A Polish citizen who had a firearms license received a package from the USA sent to him by an American. I found that text sentences after Googling it.
It’s just only in self-defence. I guess it’s up to political debate especially these days nowadays.
In case of danger.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 21, 2022)

No matter what weapons get banned, other weapons will take their place. The U.K. banned guns, and knives took their place, for example.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 21, 2022)

All weapons that are not mostly usualble for defense only should be banned worldwide !

I never understood why humanitys most favourite hobby is to kill each other and to make stuff that makes killing each other easier.


For Private people guns that shoot rubber bullets or electric guns should be more then sufficient if even needed at all ... guns that can kill should never be alowed in private hands (yes I am mostly looking at you America!)

For Countries and such air defense systems are really well and maybe some EMP rockets or whatever .... of course for the worst case some lethal stuff is necessary but then again there is a difference between weapons that kill many people at once no matter who they are and weapons that can kill specified targets not harming bystanders (at least minimizing the risk for them)


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 21, 2022)

Look up "Lord of War" . Based on Actual Events, and notice the last Statement that is made on Screen.

For the US: Our Second Amendment was put in place, so that the People could Defend and Protect themselves, their Families, Homes, and if needed, Protect and Defend  the Country from External and Internal Threats.
Few Examples.....
1: A Woman in New Jersey had a Restraining Order against her Ex. She was also looking to try and get a Firearm to Protect herself. She was Killed by her Ex who used a KNIFE to Kill her. She had called to find out what was taking so long to get Approved, 4 Days prior to her Death. Thanks "Gun Control". Woman's Name - _Carol M. Bowne ._ Kind of makes me wonder how many others have Died waiting for the means to Defend themselves, or those who have Died after being Denied.
2: Illiniois has BIG Gun Control. Yet there are shootings that happen there practically every Day. Looks like Gun Control aint doing jack.
3: In the 1990s, there was a Ban on "Assault Weapons". It was in place for about 10 Years. It did nothing to stop Shootings.
4: FBI Did a Study, and found that more People are killed by Hands, Feet, Hammers, Pipes, and Knives, then they are Guns, or Rifles. They going to Ban the rest next??????
5: If someone can not get a Rifle, or any other Firearm, they will just figure out another way to hurt People. Vehicle, things that go Boom, you name it.
6: What would Dems have done if Trump had forcefully stayed in Office???? Trump wanted to get the US out of NATO, was supportive of Russia going after Ukraine, was friendly with North Korea, and idolized China's Leader for being their Leader for Life, and his Wife had ties to Putin prior to Trump cheating on his then wife with her, and is supportive of Russia. Now what if Trump started being Buddy-Buddy with Russia, North Korea, China, and started making plans for the US to be part of their Dictatorship????? What, going to go into their little Gun-Free Zones that wont do jack for them, or hide in their Corners????? They can do that, while the rest of America fights for our Country.


----------



## linuxares (Nov 21, 2022)

LOL no. I don't want the national sport of school shootings here.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 21, 2022)

No firearms in Europe please.

Edit: James Bond is a fictional character and a pillock.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 21, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> No firearms in Europe please.
> 
> Edit: James Bond is a fictional character and a pillock.


Same with Duke Nukem.


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 21, 2022)

Even that Europeans do not feel that sometimes, Western Europe is too peaceful, extremely peaceful. You should not change anything in this area without a huge reason.

Also, Europe have some more urgent matters on hand, like a fucking war, a winter in the middle of a energy crisis and the injury of Karim Benzema.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 21, 2022)

So are evolution of self-defence modern innovative technological evolution banned illegal banned in especially these days nowadays for instance as an example in UK and USA? Nothing ancient,mythical,old fashioned,retro,nostalgia,old school,traditional,classic way stuff in nutshell.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 21, 2022)

No. The rest of the world is more civilized than the us.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Nov 21, 2022)

I feel like the government would be more inclined to answer to a population that's armed. Rather than fucking the lower classes in the ass constantly.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 21, 2022)

I guess Donald Trump has no idea of what gun control is.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 21, 2022)

There are some comments here that I should reply to, but I'll just say this: They're needed for self-defense when you get attacked in the street or worse, a home invasion.

In an ideal, peaceful (not "peaceful") we'd not need it at all.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 21, 2022)

I guess it's waste of ammunitions,but definitely not a waste of time. Of at least learning how to properly shoot in case of what if scenario of World War 3.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 21, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> I guess it's waste of ammunitions,but definitely not a waste of time. Of at least learning how to properly shoot in case of what if scenario of World War 3.


WW3 because of who? The G20?


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 21, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> WW3 because of who? The G20?


The G20? What is it?


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 21, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> The G20? What is it?


https://www1.cbn.com/cbnnews/world/...o-limit-rights-of-travelers-where-will-it-end


----------



## light0 (Nov 21, 2022)

The Second Amendment is irrelevant to the debate on how to prevent the cause of shootings in the US. The problem really is the NRA advocating laws which allow mentally unstable people who intend to murder to freely purchase and own automatic weapons in more states than not. Thus you see the consequences. As a former NRA member and gun owner I canceled membership when these paranoid fantasies become an effective way to juice up memberships for lobbying against sensible ways to differentiate a qualified gun owner from a person who may be a serious threat to others.  The extreme paranoid fantasy many people seem to suffer from started in 1999 or so after Oklahoma City.  The fact many states advocate selling guns to anyone, with no training on how to use a weapon, store it safely and know the rules doesnt seem to hamper freedom but it would help prevent people who are only buying with intent to murder. That seems like it protects far more people's right who matter too. The people who are getting murdered and theor families have a right to not fear being shot in the back but a citizen or a govt law enforcement.  Read the second amendment and tell me where the NRA stands if the govt isnt actually the threat they say it? Spoiler alert: bankrupt and imfected with Russian moles. Guns are out of control. Def blame NRA on this BS.4


----------



## Viri (Nov 21, 2022)

Depends on the country. I think Ukraine should allow their citizens to arm, because they live next to a country that doesn't want them to even exist.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 22, 2022)

Viri said:


> Depends on the country. I think Ukraine should allow their citizens to arm, because they live next to a country that doesn't want them to even exist.


Like Volyn slaughter.? I guess I heard about UPA during World War 2 Era.


----------



## smilodon (Nov 22, 2022)

I'm ok for every single weapons to be legal, but only in USA. Let see how it goes.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 22, 2022)

Oh okay. I guess so. Especially in reality.


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 22, 2022)

UK has a Ban on Firearms. Guess what they are dealing with now.............Stabbings like crazy. Gonna Ban Knives and anything that can be used to Stab People next????


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 22, 2022)

Youkai said:


> All weapons that are not mostly usualble for defense only should be banned worldwide !
> 
> I never understood why humanitys most favourite hobby is to kill each other and to make stuff that makes killing each other easier.
> 
> ...


Well I tried wearing ancient,medieval helmet myself with welding sword. Metallic sword without being made out of plasma laser swords/light sabers. Are they would they in reality be real? That one from Star Wars,Doom,original Deus Ex. Are they made out of sun energy?


----------



## Viri (Nov 25, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> No firearms in Europe please.


Too late, Switzerland, Czechia, Italy, Norway, Finland, France, and Bosnia allow guns.


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 25, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> No firearms in Europe please.


You do know that the World's biggest Arms Suppliers are: The US, The UK, Russia, France and China, right?????? Oh, and that is just the "Legal" types. The Illegal types are Classified like crazy, or they will naturally Deny it like crazy, to protect their Image to The People


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 25, 2022)

All I am here to say is it is going to get really fun when 3d printers* and cheap CNC machines become able to manufacture things from steels you would want to use here (even more crazy in the US when it is the receiver** that is the item they care about rather than pressure bearing components like most of the rest of the world, though even then there are shortcuts). Gunpowder is trivial to make as well.

*laser sintering of metals is a fairly high end industrial process but so was laser sintering of plastics and you can just about squeak in under 10000 USD these days.

**a favourite series in this (youtube version is censored because youtube so we have to go somewhere else)


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 25, 2022)

light0 said:


> The Second Amendment is irrelevant to the debate on how to prevent the cause of shootings in the US. The problem really is the NRA advocating laws which allow mentally unstable people who intend to murder to freely purchase and own automatic weapons in more states than not. Thus you see the consequences. As a former NRA member and gun owner I canceled membership when these paranoid fantasies become an effective way to juice up memberships for lobbying against sensible ways to differentiate a qualified gun owner from a person who may be a serious threat to others.  The extreme paranoid fantasy many people seem to suffer from started in 1999 or so after Oklahoma City.  The fact many states advocate selling guns to anyone, with no training on how to use a weapon, store it safely and know the rules doesnt seem to hamper freedom but it would help prevent people who are only buying with intent to murder. That seems like it protects far more people's right who matter too. The people who are getting murdered and theor families have a right to not fear being shot in the back but a citizen or a govt law enforcement.  Read the second amendment and tell me where the NRA stands if the govt isnt actually the threat they say it? Spoiler alert: bankrupt and imfected with Russian moles. Guns are out of control. Def blame NRA on this BS.4


Automatic weapons are not used in mass shootings. I didn't read more since you couldn't even get that basic fact correct. I figured the rest was more of the same disinformation.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 26, 2022)

Jayro said:


> No matter what weapons get banned, other weapons will take their place. The U.K. banned guns, and knives took their place, for example.


That's not how things work, a knife isn't ever gonna have the same potential to kill or maim as many people as a thirty round magazine in any semi-auto firearm.   Besides, the US is near the top of the list when it comes to the frequency of knife attacks as well, so clearly easy access to both only compounds problems further.


----------



## mrdude (Nov 26, 2022)

Smoker1 said:


> UK has a Ban on Firearms. Guess what they are dealing with now.............Stabbings like crazy. Gonna Ban Knives and anything that can be used to Stab People next????


If you banned knives people would just stab each other with something else, or start using hammers or axes or something else. Acid attacks and Machete attacks are pretty common in UK. Personally I'd like to see guns being legal - it would even the odds quite a bit if you were about to be hacked up by a drug gang.


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 26, 2022)

mrdude said:


> If you banned knives people would just stab each other with something else, or start using hammers or axes or something else. Acid attacks and Machete attacks are pretty common in UK. Personally I'd like to see guns being legal - it would even the odds quite a bit if you were about to be hacked up by a drug gang.


Tell that to our Idiot "Leaders" here in the US. We have 1 idiot in New Jersey, saying the 2nd Amendment is meant for the Rich........basically saying the People dont have Rights, only the Rich.


----------



## jakl_53 (Nov 26, 2022)

Viri said:


> Depends on the country. I think Ukraine should allow their citizens to arm, because they live next to a country that doesn't want them to even exist.


This statement could be applied to any country. What if Mexico decided overnight that the US is theirs? Or if the US called dibs on Canada? Shouldn't they be able to be armed as well?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 26, 2022)

What is considered a modern weapon? Semi-automatic weapons have been around since the 1700's. If you are talking about fully automatic weapons, those are prohibitively expensive and requires much more thorough background checks and costs. If you are talking about things such as nukes and missiles, then that is just silly argument.

What people do not realize is that in the 1700's, the American Navy relied on war ships owned by private individuals. It was also legal to purchase cannons. When the left makes the argument that the 2nd Amendment does not cover modern weapons, remember that the weapons from that time period are difficult to own today, unless they are disabled.

It is my hope that the left admit that their real argument is the disarmament of the entire citizenry so the government can own all the weapons just like what happened in Cuba, China, the Soviet Union, and Nazi Germany. This is one thing the communists and the fascists completely agree because it always works out in their favor.

Gun control laws are racist, sexist, homophobic and transphobic.


----------



## pustal (Nov 26, 2022)

Jayro said:


> No matter what weapons get banned, other weapons will take their place. The U.K. banned guns, and knives took their place, for example.





Xzi said:


> That's not how things work, a knife isn't ever gonna have the same potential to kill or maim as many people as a thirty round magazine in any semi-auto firearm.   Besides, the US is near the top of the list when it comes to the frequency of knife attacks as well, so clearly easy access to both only compounds problems further.



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/School_attacks_in_China

Compare the death toll with the US. It's easier to stop a kid with a knife or a hammer than a kid with an AR15.

So yeah, no modern weapons everywhere. I'll leave that craze to the US, thank you very much.


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 26, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> (...)so the government can own all the weapons just like what happened in Cuba, China (...)


I don't know if China owns all weapons inside it's borders, but I do know that China owns the US debt, because instead of developing their country, US is spending money, time and energy with weapons and weapon politics.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 26, 2022)

pustal said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/School_attacks_in_China
> 
> Compare the death toll with the US. It's easier to stop a kid with a knife or a hammer than a kid with an AR15.
> 
> So yeah, no modern weapons everywhere. I'll leave that craze to the US, thank you very much.


If you'd like to live under an authoritarian government who employs slave labor and concentration camps, then go ahead and move there. Just know they are still locking down their citizens over "Covid fears" because the citizens there cannot fight back. If guns were legal in China, Tiananmen Square may have had a different result.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 26, 2022)

pustal said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/School_attacks_in_China
> 
> Compare the death toll with the US. It's easier to stop a kid with a knife or a hammer than a kid with an AR15.
> 
> So yeah, no modern weapons everywhere. I'll leave that craze to the US, thank you very much.


Not to mention the U.S. is like... roughly 47 times the size of the puny U.K. size-wize, and populous-wise.


----------



## Viri (Nov 26, 2022)

jakl_53 said:


> This statement could be applied to any country. What if Mexico decided overnight that the US is theirs? Or if the US called dibs on Canada? Shouldn't they be able to be armed as well?


With the Cartel, I wouldn't blame Mexican citizens for wanting weapons.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 26, 2022)

Youkai said:


> All weapons that are not mostly usualble for defense only should be banned worldwide !
> 
> I never understood why humanitys most favourite hobby is to kill each other and to make stuff that makes killing each other easier.
> 
> ...



its weird that you never considered the fact, there are some shitty people out there, wasnt your guy like the king of bad people?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2022



Viri said:


> With the Cartel, I wouldn't blame Mexican citizens for wanting weapons.



ironically, their government ( much like ours) is bribed by the cartel so they arent allowed to have them.


----------



## Viri (Nov 26, 2022)

Youkai said:


> For Private people guns that shoot rubber bullets or electric guns should be more then sufficient if even needed at all ... guns that can kill should never be alowed in private hands (yes I am mostly looking at you America!)


Yeah, you tell those farmers, ranchers, and other people in the country, that lives hours away from the police, that they can take down a bear, wolf or any other wild life with rubber bullets or a taser. I'm sure hunters will love going hunting with a taser or rubber bullets. I'm sure the fisherman in Alaska will love to be armed with a knife and a taser, when being confronted by a Polar Bear.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 26, 2022)

Viri said:


> Yeah, you tell those farmers, ranchers, and other people in the country, that lives hours away from the police, that they can take down a bear, wolf or any other wild life with rubber bullets or a taser. I'm sure hunters will love going hunting with a taser or rubber bullets. I'm sure the fisherman in Alaska will love to be armed with a knife and a taser, when being confronted by a Polar Bear.



lol you assume they think of other people and not just themselves.


----------



## pustal (Nov 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> If you'd like to live under an authoritarian government who employs slave labor and concentration camps, then go ahead and move there. Just know they are still locking down their citizens over "Covid fears" because the citizens there cannot fight back. If guns were legal in China, Tiananmen Square may have had a different result.



If people had weapons Tiananmen Square would have changed nothing.

It was a pacifist protest for starters - the whole power of that day and what it symbolizes is portrayed by a person unarmed defying a tank, and they were facing a trained army with tanks and all the military equipment. They would have been obliterated the same or worse because they could not concede escapees to regroup.

Same goes for the US and the people who says guns are for protecting yourself against government. The day the government unleashes the most powerful military on earth on your ass, no AR-15 will save you.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 27, 2022)

pustal said:


> If people had weapons Tiananmen Square would have changed nothing.
> 
> It was a pacifist protest for starters - the whole power of that day and what it symbolizes is portrayed by a person unarmed defying a tank, and they were facing a trained army with tanks and all the military equipment. They would have been obliterated the same or worse because they could not concede escapees to regroup.
> 
> Same goes for the US and the people who says guns are for protecting yourself against government. The day the government unleashes the most powerful military on earth on your ass, no AR-15 will save you.



so what you are saying is, they will turn on us, and you are fine with that.


----------



## pustal (Nov 27, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> so what you are saying is, they will turn on us, and you are fine with that.



No, I'm saying that if they do, you are screwed, with or without guns.

But if you go on electing anti-democrats (with lower case 'd') to office you might just get that, and the only thing that will save you is if the military itself refuses order or divide itself and a part intervene.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 27, 2022)

pustal said:


> No, I'm saying that if they do, you are screwed, with or without guns.
> 
> But if you go on electing anti-democrats (with lower case 'd') to office you might just get that, and the only thing that will save you is if the military itself refuses order or divide itself and a part intervene.



but how does that work? not electing the only people trying to help us is the better suggestion? is this compliance through threat?


----------



## pustal (Nov 27, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> but how does that work? not electing the only people trying to help us is the better suggestion? is this compliance through threat?



How is someone standing anti-democracy is trying to help you? And literally no one is making you a thread. Looneys with guns are a threat however.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 27, 2022)

pustal said:


> How is someone standing anti-democracy is trying to help you? And literally no one is making you a thread. Looneys with guns are a threat however.



idk what that means, but,  democracy is the core of the issue, we've always been a constitutional republic and always should be, and thats true, and they always will be even if guns are gone, its weird, apparently criminals dont follow the law, weird how sheep dont think of that, btw saw you gods recent photo, kinda embarrassing, who knew he was so flabby.


----------



## pustal (Nov 27, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> idk what that means, but,  democracy is the core of the issue, we've always been a constitutional republic and always should be, and thats true, and they always will be even if guns are gone, its weird, apparently criminals dont follow the law, weird how sheep dont think of that, btw saw you gods recent photo, kinda embarrassing, who knew he was so flabby.



You have been electing people for office that deny election results and actively try to gain power to be able to change the outcome of future elections. Democracy is frail, Hitler was elected, Mussolini was elected, Putin was elected, Orbán was elected. Don't take it as granted, put the wrong people in power and democracy is gone.

And what the hell are you talking about afterwards?


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 27, 2022)

pustal said:


> You have been electing people for office that deny election results and actively try to gain power to be able to change the outcome of future elections. Democracy is frail, Hitler was elected, Mussolini was elected, Putin was elected, Orbán was elected. Don't take it as granted, put the wrong people in power and democracy is gone.
> 
> And what the hell are you talking about afterwards?



 you forgot biden on that list, btw, did your guys denied elections 150 times? guess you are a maga, shouldve guessed. Btw, you should only say things if you are sure you are the smartest person in the room, but i guess, if CNN doesnt mention it you won't know


----------



## pustal (Nov 27, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> you forgot biden on that list, btw, did your guys denied elections 150 times? guess you are a maga, shouldve guessed. Btw, you should only say things if you are sure you are the smartest person in the room, but i guess, if CNN doesnt mention it you won't know



You realize I'm not even American, right? You live so deep inside a bubble you seem to have difficulty computing that. It's not on your talking points to deal with that, is it?


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 27, 2022)

pustal said:


> You realize I'm not even American, right? You live so deep inside a bubble you seem to have difficulty computing that. It's not on your talking points to deal with that, is it?



well then there you go, thats your problem


----------



## pustal (Nov 27, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> well then there you go, thats your problem



On the contrary, it's my blessing, I can go out without fear of being killed by an AR-15. I can also go out and get insulin to my stock without indebting myself.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 27, 2022)

pustal said:


> On the contrary, it's my blessing, I can go out without fear of being killed by an AR-15. I can also go out and get insulin to my stock without indebting myself.



1. actually, statistically, most homicides are committed in major democrat controlled cities, and with handguns/knives. AR-15s are in the gross minority ( watch something other than msn)

2. you can do that here too.


btw, sorry to say, but you  invalidated yourself when you said election deniers. see CNN is gonna tell you its only one side, but the left has done it many, many times.  Btw, dont talk so poorly about the people trying to make sure you can do all those things.

fyi, we had a radical leftist attack the 3rd most powerful person in the country with a hammer, and as far as i know it wasnt automatic.


----------



## pustal (Nov 27, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> 1. actually, statistically, most homicides are committed in major democrat controlled cities, and with handguns/knives. AR-15s are in the gross minority ( watch something other than msn)
> 
> 2. you can do that here too.



You don't have gun control. Most homicides are done by handguns, then general firearms then knives.

https://www.statista.com/statistics/195325/murder-victims-in-the-us-by-weapon-used/

Homicides are at negligible levels here. We do have gun control. Guns are registered ammo is registered. To own a gun you have to have proper training and a background check that includes mental evaluation.

And again, you seem to have difficulty processing that I'm not American.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 27, 2022)

pustal said:


> You don't have gun control. Most homicides are done by handguns, then general firearms then knives.
> 
> https://www.statista.com/statistics/195325/murder-victims-in-the-us-by-weapon-used/
> 
> ...



actually we have very, very strict gun control, particularly in these areas where this occurs. usually its a liberal with mental illness, or a gang member with an illegal weapon, in fact 100% of them broke the law. Btw, all of those things are registered here too. No i know you arent american, but if we fall you do too.


----------



## pustal (Nov 27, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> actually we have very, very strict gun control, particularly in these areas where this occurs. usually its a liberal with mental illness, or a gang member with an illegal weapon, in fact 100% of them broke the law. Btw, all of those things are registered here too. No i know you arent american, but if we fall you do too.



Please tell me what specific control you have on ammunition sale then for starters.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 27, 2022)

pustal said:


> Please tell me what specific control you have on ammunition sale then for starters.




depends on the state specifically, but just to give an example  my state is a police state democrat controlled very violent, we actually just passed MORE ammo sales laws in our state, specifically, significant online purchase records, everything logged and special commie card plus license to actually purchase MOST ammo, some long gun ammo isnt because its reserved for hunting, which mostly is something along the lines of 12 gauge for example, but any handgun ammo is definitely logged, and you need to email your info or your arrested, or have your card in a store or automatically arrested. We also have laws on the books outright banning ( which is illegal) specialty ammo, so hollow point, fire rounds, shrapnel rounds slugs so on and so forth, and if you are wondering, no it hasnt helped.


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 27, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> depends on the state specifically, but just to give an example  my state is a police state democrat controlled very violent, we actually just passed MORE ammo sales laws in our state, specifically, significant online purchase records, everything logged and special commie card plus license to actually purchase MOST ammo, some long gun ammo isnt because its reserved for hunting, which mostly is something along the lines of 12 gauge for example, but any handgun ammo is definitely logged, and you need to email your info or your arrested, or have your card in a store or automatically arrested. We also have laws on the books outright banning ( which is illegal) specialty ammo, so hollow point, fire rounds, shrapnel rounds slugs so on and so forth, and if you are wondering, no it hasnt helped.


Exactly. Illinois has big time Gun Control, yet there are Shootings like no other, yet it is not mentioned in the News. Because they want the People to think Gun Control works.
The Colorado Shooter at the Theater actually picked the place he shot up because it was a "Gun-Free Zone" and he knew no one would be able to Protect themselves.
New Jersey, a Woman was scared for her Life, had a Restraining Order against her Ex, and it did nothing. He Killed her with a Knife.
In fact, a Study was done, and more People are killed with Knives, Pipes, Hammers, Hands and Feet, than Firearms. Rifles are below Handguns, even. Oh, but they want to make it so People think that ALL Shootings are with AR-15s, so they can try to Ban all Semi-Automatic FIrearms. Love how they say the AR-15 is a Weapon of War. Funny.......when I was in the Army, I had a M-16, not a AR-15. AR-15 is the Civilian Version of the M-16


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 27, 2022)

Smoker1 said:


> Exactly. Illinois has big time Gun Control, yet there are Shootings like no other, yet it is not mentioned in the News. Because they want the People to think Gun Control works.
> The Colorado Shooter at the Theater actually picked the place he shot up because it was a "Gun-Free Zone" and he knew no one would be able to Protect themselves.
> New Jersey, a Woman was scared for her Life, had a Restraining Order against her Ex, and it did nothing. He Killed her with a Knife.
> In fact, a Study was done, and more People are killed with Knives, Pipes, Hammers, Hands and Feet, than Firearms. Rifles are below Handguns, even. Oh, but they want to make it so People think that ALL Shootings are with AR-15s, so they can try to Ban all Semi-Automatic FIrearms. Love how they say the AR-15 is a Weapon of War. Funny.......when I was in the Army, I had a M-16, not a AR-15. AR-15 is the Civilian Version of the M-16



im very familiar with NJ law, in fact in NJ its basically rape or jail .  If someone breaks into your house to rape your wife or daughter and you shoot them, automatic jail, but they can have a gun, and 0 cash bail. The thing is, i dont hold it against the person, they are just woefully uninformed, im assuming the " guns bad" stat he looked at was actually the OVERALL gun death in america, not the gun homicide which we dont even rank top 10 in.


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 27, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> im very familiar with NJ law, in fact in NJ its basically rape or jail .  If someone breaks into your house to rape your wife or daughter and you shoot them, automatic jail, but they can have a gun, and 0 cash bail. The thing is, i dont hold it against the person, they are just woefully uninformed, im assuming the " guns bad" stat he looked at was actually the OVERALL gun death in america, not the gun homicide which we dont even rank top 10 in.


So basically, they want to give the Criminals the advantage, and have everyone be potential good little Helpless, Defenseless Victims??????? I would tell them they can go do something with themselves......preferably, involuntarily.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 27, 2022)

Smoker1 said:


> So basically, they want to give the Criminals the advantage, and have everyone be potential good little Helpless, Defenseless Victims??????? I would tell them they can go do something with themselves......preferably, involuntarily.



well it really truly boils down to one factor,  americans who live in the upper middle class and above, dont need the government, thats why they want them gone, they want total reliance from the criminals they let out, the illegals who enter with free rain, and the impoverished who have no choice.


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 27, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> well it really truly boils down to one factor,  americans who live in the upper middle class and above, dont need the government, thats why they want them gone, they want total reliance from the criminals they let out, the illegals who enter with free rain, and the impoverished who have no choice.


Yeah, like this idiot that is mentioned, saying only the Rich have the 2nd Amendment Right, and by that "Argument", only the Rich have Rights, which is complete and utter BS


----------



## mrdude (Nov 27, 2022)

Maybe if guns were legal in UK it wouldn't just be the criminals that got to use them.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-63772618

Another dude bites the dust - acid + a bullet, if he had his own gun he might have been able to save his own life.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 27, 2022)

pustal said:


> If people had weapons Tiananmen Square would have changed nothing.


Odd that the United States has never had a Tiananmen Square. Wonder what is holding the government back? 


pustal said:


> It was a pacifist protest for starters - the whole power of that day and what it symbolizes is portrayed by a person unarmed defying a tank, and they were facing a trained army with tanks and all the military equipment. They would have been obliterated the same or worse because they could not concede escapees to regroup.


You should go talk to some old Koreans or Vietnamese. Better yet, go talk to they Afghanis. They managed to repel two superpowers with very little equipment or training.


pustal said:


> Same goes for the US and the people who says guns are for protecting yourself against government. The day the government unleashes the most powerful military on earth on your ass, no AR-15 will save you.



The United States was won by farmers against the superpower of the day. Wars are not won by weapons. They are won by strategies.

There is zero chance the American military are going to bomb or nuke American cities, no matter how often the Resident threatens it.


----------



## pustal (Nov 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Odd that the United States has never had a Tiananmen Square. Wonder what is holding the government back?



It's not a dictatorship? You did have Kent State massacre though.



TraderPatTX said:


> You should go talk to some old Koreans or Vietnamese. Better yet, go talk to they Afghanis. They managed to repel two superpowers with very little equipment or training.



They have the high ground. Or the deep jungle. You want to compare the US military acting at home with deploying on the other side of the globe? Also Korea and Vietnam were backed by other super powers.



TraderPatTX said:


> The United States was won by farmers against the superpower of the day. Wars are not won by weapons. They are won by strategies.



Halfway across the world, and they didn't have drones and tanks, had they? And they raised an army, it wasn't Vietnam on US, that notion is ridiculous. Also backed by France, I believe you have a statue to celebrate that support somewhere, and the Spanish and the Dutch.

And who has the strategy? The civil folks who buy weapons or the army?



TraderPatTX said:


> There is zero chance the American military are going to bomb or nuke American cities, no matter how often the Resident threatens it.



It's your paranoia, not mine.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 28, 2022)

pustal said:


> It's not a dictatorship? You did have Kent State massacre though.


You had to reach way back into history for that one. That was also the National Guard, not active duty military, who are not even allowed to be deployed here at home.


pustal said:


> They have the high ground. Or the deep jungle. You want to compare the US military acting at home with deploying on the other side of the globe? Also Korea and Vietnam were backed by other super powers.


We have high ground, swamps, and deserts. The same terrain most other countries have. Besides, the military is not going to destroy their own homes. People forget that they live here too.


pustal said:


> Halfway across the world, and they didn't have drones and tanks, had they? And they raised an army, it wasn't Vietnam on US, that notion is ridiculous. Also backed by France, I believe you have a statue to celebrate that support somewhere, and the Spanish and the Dutch.
> 
> And who has the strategy? The civil folks who buy weapons or the army?


Many gun owners are prior military, like myself.


pustal said:


> It's your paranoia, not mine.


I'm not the one spreading BlueAnon conspiracy theories about the U.S. military attacking the citizens in their own communities. Loosen up that tinfoil hat their buddy, you're cutting off oxygen to your brain.


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 28, 2022)

@TraderPatTX - Prior Service: Years ago, read how Dianne Feinstein wanted it so Vets with PTSD should not be in possession of, or able to get Firearms. Not all PTSD is Violence related. Me, I have Nightmares I dont remember, I dont even know I even had a Dream, and I also dont like being in large crowds. How does that make me a Threat???????


----------

